# Tecumseh 4-stroke mower w/fuel starvation



## Al_in_TX (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a 4-stroke lawnmower with a Tecumseh 195cc motor that will start, but begins to surge after about 10 seconds of operation that I'm looking for some help diagonsing and repairing. The problem appears to be fuel starvation, the details are:

- Model # LV195EA
- Spec# 362001B
- Have drained and replaced the gas
- Replaced spark plug and air filter
- Engine starts everytime. It begin to surge after ~10-15", but will remain running indefinitely if I start/continue to push the primer button. 
- Fuel tube from tank to carb does not appear blocked
- I have removed the carb as this might be a bit beyond my techinical skills

I suspect the carb uses vaccuum from the cylinders to draw fuel into the carb based on a black hose from the top of the engine block to the carb, but did not identify anything that obviously indicated a vaccuum leak. Appreciate any recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a nut that holds the float bowl on to the carb. Pinch the fuel line to the carb or drain the gas from the tank. Remove this nut, there will be some gas in the bowl, so have some towels handy. At the top of the threads there is a tiny hole, use a wire from a twist tie to clean out the hole. There is also a hole in the center of this piece. Use wire to clean out this hole also. I like to use a little piece of steel wool in the larger portion of this center hole and the entire piece to clean it up. Be sure to throughly clean the piece before reassembleing it. Compressed air or carb cleaner works. I am not computer technical enough to attach a picture, but I know others here that do. The black hose is the breather tube for the crankcase. 
Good Luck.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.I agree with Rentahusband and his excellent description of the problem.Here are the links to two different carbs,one of which should be the one on your mower.As he stated,pay special attention to the brass bowl nut which meters gas going into the carb.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_640017.asp

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632747.asp


----------



## Al_in_TX (Apr 2, 2012)

*90% solution*

Thanks for the suggestions. I did find that the hole just above the threads (idle jet I think) was clogged and was able to clear it with the wire as recommended. When I reinstalled it, it stayed running well enough to mow. It still surges a bit, and I think I'll use the link with the in-depth walk-through to do a more thorough tear down and cleaning of the carburetor, but that can wait until later.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

